# Classical music in movie soundtrack(s)?



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes (Feb 24, 2019)

Aside of movies that are about Classical music such as "The Nutcracker and the Four Realms" and "Amadeus", what other Classical music made it into films? And are there any movies about Classical music you know aside the two I mentioned?


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Both Disney films Fantasia and Fantasia 2000 are good examples. There is a movie on Beethoven called Immortal Beloved.


----------



## Schoenberg (Oct 15, 2018)

A Clockwork Orange.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Both Disney films Fantasia and Fantasia 2000 are good examples. There is a movie on Beethoven called Immortal Beloved.


_Immortal Beloved_ is quite full of piffle. A better movie is _Eroica_, made for TV in 2003 and about the private premier of Beethoven's 3rd Symphony in the palace of Prince Lobkowitz. It telescopes quite a bit of history into this short period and has an impressive (if totally fictitious) appearance by Haydn. Well worth watching and available on YouTube. The orchestra is the ORR led by Sir Eliot Gardiner. It's on YouTube.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

See this Wikipedia Page.

Back in the '30s thru '50s, having a classical musician and classical music in a movie was quite common. Then in the '60s directors started putting in more pop/rock - out went the classics and another connection for audiences. The great noir film Laura has a funny line where the detective says that at some concert they cancelled the Sibelius. Did audiences back then understand what he said? I'm certain today's audiences wouldn't have a clue.

A personal story: way back 62 years ago there was this movie made, The Pied Piper of Hamelin, that was run on TV a lot in the mid '60s. It had Jim Backus and Claude Rains and a wonderful soundtrack - but I didn't know much, didn't know who composed it or anything. One tune in particular I loved; so much so that it became an obsession to identify it. When the movie showed up again I took out the cheap reel to reel recorder, recorded the song, and took it down to the music store to see if anyone recognized it. The wonderful elderly owner instantly identified it: Grieg's Wedding Day at Troldhaugen and went and got a copy of it. I bought it knowing I couldn't play it - yet. As I improved as a pianist, after several years I was finally able to tackle it (it's hard!), and I've loved played it for some 50 years now. That's how great music in a movie can influence a young kid. Whether it's from TV, cartoons, movies - doesn't matter. The dearth of classical music today in media means a lot of kids will never have that thrill I did. It's really a shame.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

KenOC said:


> _Immortal Beloved_ is quite full of piffle. A better movie is _Eroica_, made for TV in 2003 and about the private premier of Beethoven's 3rd Symphony in the palace of Prince Lobkowitz. It telescopes quite a bit of history into this short period and has an impressive (if totally fictitious) appearance by Haydn. Well worth watching and available on YouTube. The orchestra is the ORR led by Sir Eliot Gardiner. It's on YouTube.


I own the DVD of Beethoven's Eroica and have watched it twice and enjoyed it. But it too is chock full of piffle...one must take it with a cup or two of salt. Especially, aside from the fictitious appearance of Haydn, the note-perfect performance of the symphony.


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

2001 A Space Odyssey featured classical music to great effect. R. Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra (Einleitung), J. Strauss An Der Shonen Blauen Donau, and Ligeti's Atmospheres (if memory serves).


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

MatthewWeflen said:


> 2001 A Space Odyssey featured classical music to great effect. R. Strauss Also Sprach Zarathustra (Einleitung), J. Strauss An Der Shonen Blauen Donau, and Ligeti's Atmospheres (if memory serves).


Memory serves. Also used was the Adagio from Khachaturian's ballet _Gayane._..one of the best scenes in the movie. Ligeti's Requiem was also used.


----------



## Haydn70 (Jan 8, 2017)

I hope you all don't mind if I go a bit off but since 2001 was mentioned I thought I would include this clip of Alex North's original music for the opening of the movie. There are other clips here on YouTube with more of North's score for the movie.






And here is the CD of North's score with Jerry Goldsmith conducting the National Philharmonic Orchestra

[video]https://www.amazon.com/Alex-Norths-2001-Premiere-Recording/dp/B0000014T6[/video]


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

There are a lot of '30s-'40s costume dramas about great composers and a bunch of psychedelic Ken Russell opuses (opera?) from the'60s and '70s. There are threads here about favorite appearances of classical themes in films. (My favorite is Saint-Saens' Organ Symphony in "Babe.")


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

There's a wonderfully kitschy scene in "The Great Waltz" (a biopic of J. Strauss Jr.) in which Strauss and his lady friend are taking a carriage ride through the woods outside Vienna. Inspired by the 3/4 time clip-clopping of the carriage horses (!) and some remarkably unlikely trumpet calls from a passing royal coach, the two of them piece together one of the main themes from the "Tales from the Vienna Woods" waltz.


----------



## Littlephrase (Nov 28, 2018)

Barry Lyndon, along with almost all of Kubrick’s films, has an excellent use of classical music.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Littlephrase1913 said:


> Barry Lyndon, along with almost all of Kubrick's films, has an excellent use of classical music.


Like in 'the Shining', where in the chase in the snowy maze Bartok's Music for Strings Celesta and percussion is used.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

*Master and Commander* has an outstanding CM soundtrack with Boccherini
and of course there are movies about CM composers
https://www.imdb.com/list/ls006802545/
(I have not seen most of them)


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Jacck would have you (and me) believe that I don't like thinking of film music as classical but obvious examples of film music that is definitely classical even though it wasn't written as such are Prokofiev's scores for Esenstein's Alexander Nevsky and Ivan The Terrible. Lieutenant Kije was also originally written for a film. There are other original film scores that have been widely recognised as being classical music. And there are also, of course, numerous feature films of operas - like Bergman's Magic Flute. And then there is the Philip Glass scores for Koyaanisqatsi and Powaqqatsi. 

Probably more central as an answer to the OP are Elvira Madigan (with its use of the delicious slow movement of Mozart's K467) and Death in Venice (which uses the Adagietto from Mahler 5).


----------



## MatthewWeflen (Jan 24, 2019)

ArsMusica said:


> I hope you all don't mind if I go a bit off but since 2001 was mentioned I thought I would include this clip of Alex North's original music for the opening of the movie. There are other clips here on YouTube with more of North's score for the movie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an interesting curiosity. I like North's Spartacus and Cleopatra scores, but boy did Kubrick make the right choice here.


----------



## guranbanan (Jun 4, 2015)

The use of BWV 639 in Tarkovsky's Solaris is GENIUS!


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

guranbanan said:


> The use of BWV 639 in Tarkovsky's Solaris is GENIUS!


The whistling of Erbarme Dich in Stalker is also very effective. Tarkovsky's soundtracks were usually unobtrusive and yet very effective.


----------



## Duncan (Feb 8, 2019)

Apocalypse Now: 'Ride of the Valkyries' from Die Walküre - 




Pretty Woman: La Traviata - 




Platoon: Adagio for Strings by Barber -


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

The score for the 1934 horror film, THE BLACK CAT, features a pastiche score of different classical pieces, including several works by Liszt (Tasso, Les Preludes, Sonata in B Minor), Schumann's Quintet in E Flat Major, Tchaikovsky's Romeo and Juliet Overture Fantasy, Schubert's Symphony No. 8, Beethoven's Symphony No. 7, Bach's Toccata and Fugue in D Minor and Brahms' Rhapsody in B Minor.

Les Preludes was also used in the THE INVISIBLE RAY and as main title music for the old 1930s FLASH GORDON serials.

Very early Universal horror films like DRACULA (1931), THE MUMMY (1932) and MURDERS IN THE RUE MORGUE (1932) used a bit of Swan Lake as main title music. 

In SOYLENT GREEN, Edgar G. Robinson is euthanized while listening to a collage of classical music, including Grieg's Peer Gynt, Beethoven's Symphony No. 6 and Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6. 

THE HUNGER (1983) used classical music quite a bit, including Schubert's Trio in E Flat, Delibes' Lakme, Bach's Violin Partita in E and Cello Sonata in G.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Enthusiast said:


> examples of film music that is definitely classical even though it wasn't written as such are Prokofiev's scores for Esenstein's Alexander Nevsky and Ivan The Terrible. Lieutenant Kije was also originally written for a film.


Likewise, Shostakovich's catalogue of film music is extensive, as is Sir Malcolm Arnold's, and hugely enjoyable and accomplished their film scores are too. Then we have Sir William Walton's wonderful scores for Olivier's Shakespeare movies, and Vaughan Williams's "Sinfonia Antartica" started out as the score for the 1948 film "Scott of the Antarctic".

On a different tack, Bach's "Goldberg Variations" featured in "Silence of the Lambs", incongruously forming the soundtrack to Hannibal Lecter's brutal murder and cannibalisation of a security guard. Interestingly, Sir Anthony Hopkins could have (but didn't) played the music himself, as he's a more-than-capable pianist, and later went on to write music for some of his films. Here's one of Hopkins' pieces played by Andre Rieu:


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Reichstag aus LICHT said:


> Likewise, Shostakovich's catalogue of film music is extensive, as is Sir Malcolm Arnold's, and hugely enjoyable and accomplished their film scores are too. Then we have Sir William Walton's wonderful scores for Olivier's Shakespeare movies, and Vaughan Williams's "Sinfonia Antartica" started out as the score for the 1948 film "Scott of the Antarctic".
> 
> On a different tack, Bach's "Goldberg Variations" featured in "Silence of the Lambs", incongruously forming the soundtrack to Hannibal Lecter's brutal murder and cannibalisation of a security guard.


Yes, indeed. Other composers wrote film music. Walton was brilliant at it.

The trouble with the use of The Goldberg Variations in Silence of the Lambs for me is that it is hard to listen to it on the piano now without thinking of Hannibal Lecter. I guess it was done to tell us what a sophisticated fellow the cannibal is.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

In the spy thriller "Mission: Impossible-Rogue Nation," Tom Cruise's Ethan Hunt interferes with an assassination attempt that goes down at a live performance of "Turandot," Giacomo Puccini's final opera. While four people either try to kill or not kill an important politician, performers sing "Nessun Dorma," a beautiful aria that is also one of the most ubiquitously quoted pieces of music composed by Puccini.


----------



## NLAdriaan (Feb 6, 2019)

Der Freischutz in the greatest available recording (Carlos Kleiber) was used in this scene of 'Intouchables'.


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings, used in "The Killing Fields" (a very underrated movie, IMO)

Bartok - Music for strings, percussion and celesta, used in "Being John Malkovich (love this movie!)


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Simon Moon said:


> Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings, used in "The Killing Fields" (a very underrated movie, IMO)
> 
> Bartok - Music for strings, percussion and celesta, used in "Being John Malkovich (love this movie!)


These two are also used in Lynch's _The Elephant Man_ and Kubrick's _The Shining_, respectively.

I know there is a Bach piece used in Bergman's _The Silence_, don't recall which piece, anyone remember?


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Both Disney films Fantasia and Fantasia 2000 are good examples.


How could I have forgotten the hilarious animated movie, "Allegro Non Troppo"?

"An enthusiastic filmmaker thinks he's come up with a totally original idea: animation set to classical music! When he is informed that some American named "Prisney" (or something) has already done it, he decides to do his own version, using an orchestra comprising mostly old ladies and an animator he's kept locked in a dungeon. Several different classical pieces are animated, while the animator plots his escape."

Debussy's Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune
Dvořák's Slavonic Dance No. 7, Op. 46
Ravel's Boléro
Sibelius's Valse triste
Vivaldi's Concerto in C major for 2 Oboes, 2 Clarinets, Strings and Continuo 
Stravinsky's The Firebird


----------



## Josquin13 (Nov 7, 2017)

Louis Malle's film, "Au Revoir les Enfants" uses Schubert's Moments Musicaux No. 2 very effectively, along with other works by Schubert, and I believe the Brahms Horn Trio, if memory serves (or was it one of Brahms' Piano Trios?). The film served as my introduction to both pieces.






The French filmmaker, Robert Bresson also uses Schubert's piano music beautifully in his mystical film, "Au hasard Balthazaar":










Bresson is a favorite filmmaker of mine.

Stanley Kubrick used György Ligeti's Atmosphéres, Lux Aeterna, and Requiem most effectively in his film "2001: A Space Odyssey", along with the opening of Richard Strauss's tone poem, Also Sprach Zarathustra. This film served as my introduction to the music of Ligeti & Strauss.














Finally, there is some wonderful chamber music by Maurice Ravel used in the 1992 French film, "Un Coeur En Hiver" (or "A Heart in Winter"): 



. This film served as my introduction to Ravel's beautiful Piano Trio, via the performance by the Kantorow-Rouvier-Muller Trio:






The entire film can be seen on You Tube for free (but without English subtitles):


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Ravel's Piano Trio is also used in the film_ Birdman_.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

The old movie_ Undercurrent_ with Audrey Hepburn features the theme from the adagio of Brahms' 3rd symphony.
_Educating Rita_ has a character who proclaims, "Wouldn't you just die without Mahler," then later (spoiler alert) is found dead of suicide as Mahler is playing on her stereo.
The Spanish movie_ Cria Cuervos_ has a climactic scene featuring Mompou's Cancion 6.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

Josquin13 said:


> Stanley Kubrick used György Ligeti's Atmosphéres, Lux Aeterna, and Requiem most effectively in his film "2001: A Space Odyssey", along with the opening of Richard Strauss's tone poem, Also Sprach Zarathustra. This film served as my introduction to the music of Ligeti & Strauss.


The 2014 version of "Godzilla" used Ligeti's Requiem in the Halo drop scene.






One of my favorite uses of classical is in the film "El Norte". Mahler's 4th "Gates of Heaven" is used to great affect.

Starts at 109.50 in the complete film.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Adventures of Priscilla, Queen of the Desert (The) (1994)
VERDI La Traviata: Sempre libera degg'io (8.660011-12)


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2019)

Two films that use classical to moving effect are _The King's Speech_ and _The Life and Death of Colonel Blimp_. In the first, the Allegretto from Beethoven's _Symphony No 7_ plays at the movie's climax, when George VI overcomes his stammer to rouse the nation to brace itself for WWII. In the second, our hero, Clive Candy is seeking his pre-WWI adversary and friend, Theo Kretschmar-Schuldorff in a POW camp for Germans. Theo is listening to the camp orchestra and refuses to meet Candy. As Candy finally locates him in the crowd of prisoners, Theo cuts him dead, resuming his place as the orchestra plays Mendelssohn's _The Hebrides (Overture). _That last is particularly appropriate, given the Anglo-German connections.


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

Director Ridley Scott used Howard Hanson's Symphony No. 2 for the finale and end credits of ALIEN (1979). Personally I feel he should have stuck with Jerry Goldsmith's original score.


----------



## jegreenwood (Dec 25, 2015)

I saw the film version of "A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum," when it was first released in 1966. I was 14, with no interest in classical music whatsoever. The film, directed by Richard Lester, of Beatles movie fame, ended with a slapstick chase throughout ancient Rome and environs, Music played throughout - mostly from the Sondheim score. But also included was a lively new tune I did not recognize. It was almost a decade later in college that I discovered what it was: Mozart's Little G Minor.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

https://lmgtfy.com/


----------



## haydnguy (Oct 13, 2008)

Here is another one written by Jerry Goldsmith. Not a movie but I love this intro


----------



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Terrence Malick's The new world has the best use of Wagner that I've seen.



Jacck said:


> *Master and Commander* has an outstanding CM soundtrack with Boccherini
> and of course there are movies about CM composers
> https://www.imdb.com/list/ls006802545/
> (I have not seen most of them)


Do you know which scene it is that feature Corelli's Adagio?


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

ericdxx said:


> Terrence Malick's The new world has the best use of Wagner that I've seen.
> 
> Do you know which scene it is that feature Corelli's Adagio?


The second visit to the Galapagos Islands.


----------



## BachIsBest (Feb 17, 2018)

ericdxx said:


> Terrence Malick's The new world has the best use of Wagner that I've seen.
> 
> Do you know which scene it is that feature Corelli's Adagio?


Speaking of Malick, the use of Berlioz's Requiem at the end of _The Tree of Life_ was also quite good.


----------



## CypressWillow (Apr 2, 2013)

The 1937 film "Love from a Stranger" with Basil Rathbone, , has a quirky score by Benjamin Britten:






And from 1945, Rene Clair's "and Then There Were None" has a score by Mario Castelnuovo-Tedesco:






Both films are based on works of Agatha Christie.


----------



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

Alfacharger said:


> The second visit to the Galapagos Islands.


Thanks man! I knew that piece was in the movie but now that I see the scene it's in I'm 100% disappointed. That's no way to use a masterpiece


----------



## ericdxx (Jul 7, 2013)

BachIsBest said:


> Speaking of Malick, the use of Berlioz's Requiem at the end of _The Tree of Life_ was also quite good.


I don't remember that specifically but you can definitely tell that Malick lives for his classical music!


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

1:03 Dolores finds her home


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Debussy and Dvorak fit beautifully well into the 'American' sound. The American sound came from building a new sense of hope and development in this new expanse of nature, a push for a new culture and life in an expansive new world. It had lots of risks, yet lots of freedoms.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

_Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings, used in "The Killing Fields" (a very underrated movie, IMO)_

The Barber was also used to great affect in *Platoon*, a film the won the Academy Award.

1985's *Year Of the Dragon* uses bleeding chunks of the Mahler Resurrection symphony in two scenes. *Death In Venice* uses the adagietto from the 5th symphony.

Obviously films about composers feature their work such as *Amadeus* about Mozart, *Magic Fire *about Wagner, *The Music Lovers* about Tchaikovksy, *Impromptu* about Chopin and Liszt, *Lisztomania* about Liszt, *The Temptation of Franz Schuber*t and *Mahler* among others.

The World War II film *The Pianist* is one of the best collections of Chopin I know.

*Coco Chanel and Igor Stravinsky* recreates the scene in 1918 where the ballet La sacre du printemps caused a riot at its French premiere.

Franco Zefferelli made 7 or 8 films about operas.

The films *The River*, *Louisiana Story* and *The Plow That Broke the Plains* all feature music of Virgil Thomson.

Christopher Gunning, a composer, wrote his own score for *La vie en rose* and other films.

The only music I enjoy of Philip Glass is his score for *The Fog Of War*.

*Hilary and Jackie*, the unflattering biopic of cellist Jacqueline du Pre, her sister Hillary and Daniel Barenboim, is loaded with classical music -- Elgar, Haydn and Beethoven just to name three. In one scene Jackie and Daniel break into the Kinks' "You Really Got Me" with Ihtazak Perlman.

Mario Lanza sings opera in several films -- *The Great Caruso* and *Serenade* to name two.

In *The Mechanic* Charles Bronson plays a hit man that listens to Beethoven and Schubert.

Naxos made this incomplete list of their recordings from films with classical music:

https://www.naxos.com/musicinmovieslist.asp?letter=S


----------



## erki (Feb 17, 2020)

This is really odd one - kind of pornographic(rated not under age of 12) but isn't classic Bocaccio's Decameron like that as well. 
*LIBERTINS* - film inédit 2020(



)
Lots of interesting rococo music in it and more. Like:
"Vedro con mio diletto" - Vivaldi - Philippe Jaroussky




"Magnificat - Gloria" Baltassari Galuppi


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*[ 0:30 ]*


----------



## KIMCHI (Jun 8, 2020)

The silent film 'The Battleship Potemkin(1976 ver.)' is composed of Shostakovich's symphony.


----------



## Arrau1233 (Jun 12, 2020)

asdaisjdiasbicdajjjfaifdidfasidnasdajsndasndkajnsdkanc


----------



## Arrau1233 (Jun 12, 2020)

KIMCHI said:


> The silent film 'The Battleship Potemkin(1976 ver.)' is composed of Shostakovich's symphony.


Or "Elephant" (Moonlight Sonata)


----------



## Alinde (Feb 8, 2020)

Peter Weir, the director of "Master and Commander", also directed "Gallipoli"

From the Wikipedia entry on the later film: "Quiet or sombre moments at Gallipoli, and the closing credits, feature the Adagio in G minor. The film also features the Pearl Fishers' Duet by Georges Bizet playing on Major Barton's gramophone before the final attack, drawing a parallel between the bond shared by the ill-fated soldiers of the film and the fishermen in Bizet's opera."

BTW, my favourite moment in "Master and Commander" is the raising of the anchor as the repaired ship gets under way at last to the music of Mozart's Violin Concerto No. 3


----------



## accmacmusic (May 9, 2020)

Not a movie, but the 1990 game Loom contains music from Tchaikovsky. The game has this mechanic where you input notes on a staff to cast spells, quite unique at the time


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

larold said:


> _Samuel Barber - Adagio for Strings, used in "The Killing Fields" (a very underrated movie, IMO)_
> 
> The Barber was also used to great affect in *Platoon*, a film the won the Academy Award.
> 
> ...


*Naxos*' list is very long, and I would have thought that the first oddball left field score I thought of would have definitely been on the list. But it's not there.

*Kismet* (1955) is based on the successful 1953 musical *Kismet*, which had lyrics and musical adaptation from several pieces composed by *Alexander Borodin* (as well as some original music) by Robert Wright and George Forrest.

I'm not nearly as familiar with the film as the musical, but the following Borodin works were used as musical sources for Kismet:

*In the Steppes of Central Asia* ("Sands of Time")
*Symphony No. 2*, Movement 1 ("Fate")
"Polovtsian Dances" from *Prince Igor* ("Bazaar of Caravans", "Not Since Nineveh", "Stranger in Paradise", "He's in Love", "Samaris' Dance")
*String Quartet No. 2*, Movement 2 ("Baubles, Bangles and Beads"), Movement 3 ("And This Is My Beloved")
*String Quartet No. 1 *, Movement 4 ("Was I Wazir?")
*Symphony No. 1*, Movement 4 ("Gesticulate")
"Serenade" from the *Petite Suite* ("Night of My Nights")
Act III trio from *Prince Igor* ("The Olive Tree")
'Aria of Khan Konchak" from *Prince Igor* (Introduction to "Gesticulate")
"Aria of Vladimir Galitsky" from *Prince Igor* ("Zubbediya")
Act II scene with Ovlur from *Prince Igor* ("My Magic Lamp")

The musical was a smash hit on Broadway, and was nominated for, and won, three *Tony awards*, including *Best Musical*

The film, on the other hand, directed by *Vicente Minelli*, was not so well received. Minelli hated the musical, and did not even want to direct a film version. Not only that, but Minnelli was also forced to rely on MGM contract players and second bananas, was given only half of his usual time to direct the film and had little interest in the project, calling it "corny". He was also booked to direct a film about Vincent van Gogh ("Lust for Life"), which he *was* excited about. He even left Kismet 10 days before the two month shooting schedule was over to start production on the Van Gogh film, and Stanley Donen had to step in.

As a result, the finished film was heavy-handed, grim, and listless.

But the decor was nice.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

*[ 0:44 ] *


----------



## Superflumina (Jun 19, 2020)

Werner Herzog's film _The Enigma of Kaspar Hauser_ makes amazing use of a Renaissance Missa Pro Defunctis for 5 voices by Orlande de Lassus. It also uses Pachelbel's Canon to great effect if you can believe it!


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Ethereality said:


> 1:03 - 2:03 Dolores finds her home


One of the most epic things I've ever heard in a movie.


----------

